# New toy...



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

This is my new toy. Wish I would have bought it sooner. It replaces 3 things on the truck.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Got it from Allan J Coleman. Shane and his crew are great.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice set up. Congrats. 
I love new toys. Lol


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I've always wanted to try one, I wonder why there not to popular in so.cal though


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Hillside said:


> I've always wanted to try one, I wonder why there not to popular in so.cal though


I always thought everybody in Cali used sectionals.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Everyone I know has drums


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Hillside said:


> Everyone I know has drums


You know me and I use sectionals! Well u kinda know me....alright you don't really know me but you know what I'm sayin!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Plumbducky said:


> This is my new toy. Wish I would have bought it sooner. It replaces 3 things on the truck.


Yup yur gonna love that thing, set yurself up with a reverse auger and yur solid


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Yup yur gonna love that thing, set yurself up with a reverse auger and yur solid


Is a reverse auger worthy of a new cable?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

plumbducky said:


> is a reverse auger worthy of a new cable?


absof**k'nlutely!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> absof**k'nlutely!


Oh yes!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I prefer to have 35' of 5/16 in the big drum. Easier to feed in and out. You won't be able to use the last 5' of cable but much easier then the smaller drum to use. Make sure you check out my oil drum pan. Makes the 5/8 storage much easier. I also dremel the femal end of the cable to make it easier to slide together.


----------

